# What is the cheapest/easiest way to play Marvel Vs. Capcom 2?



## Tonitonichopchop (Nov 26, 2010)

Pretty specific. What is the cheapest and easiest way to play Marvel Vs. Capcom 2? I have a ds with a flashcart, a hacked psp, a hacked wii, and a pc. My pc isn't very good though, so unless you have tips to make Nulldc Naomi faster, it won't work. Is there any other system it was released for that's cheap to buy?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 26, 2010)

You probably have to buy a Dreamcast and pirate the game. Last time I checked Dreamcasts burned discs without any mods, just burn it and pop it in. Used Dreamcasts are relatively cheap.

The other option is getting a Xbox 360 or PS3 and getting the remake, which is basically the same game with some slightly upped graphics and other stuff.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Nov 26, 2010)

Basically, you can either try emulating it, or as Guild said, go get a Dreamcast. Look on the bottom of it and if there's a 1 you can run burned discs, if it's a 2 you can't. Dreamcasts made 1999 to mid-2000 are a 1. Make sure you use a standard 700MB CD-R. A burned copy of MvC2 works perfectly, I've tried it myself.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 26, 2010)

The DC route mentioned above is the easiest as you will not need to mod the console, but Dreamcasts are not as common as original XBOXs, you can probably pick up a softmodded XBOX for less than $40 (the cheapest I've bought was $20). Then simply DL the game from one of the usual places and burn it on a DVD or FTP it to the XBOX hard drive. The XBOX version of the game runs a little smoother than the Dreamcast one and load times are minimal if playing from the hard drive. There is also an excellent compilationXBOX ISO available that contains many CapCom 2D fighting games near perfectly emulated, definitely worth finding if you are a fan of these games. Finally, you are far more likely to find a good cheap Arcade stick for the XBOX - the DC ones tend to be pricey. You can also use PSX arcade sticks on the XBOX with a (cheap to buy) adapter.


----------



## Hachibei (Nov 26, 2010)

My vote goes to getting a v1 DC and pirating it. Or getting a softmodded PS2 and pirating it. The DC route would probably be cheaper though.

Or you could try to get all the characters from MvC2 and put them into Mugen, although it would probably be terrible and not like the original game at all.


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 27, 2010)

The cheapest is not the easiest, just like the easiest is not the cheapiest.
Easiest: Geat a Dreamcast and get the game. Or and PS2. You could also get a PS3 or a 360 and donwload it.

Cheapiest: Download the iso from the internet and run it with a Dreamcast emulator (or usa a Naomi emulatior, if there is one avaliable).


----------

